# Chucky's story



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Chucky is sort for "up-chuck" and here's why: I hang out a lot at Petco because I take care of the shelter cats that live there before they get adopted. Last Saturday they were extremely busy and someone had PUKED up near the registers! No one wanted to clean it up :lol: So I said I would if I could have a free fish. Got the MOD's OK and chose Chucky! He is supposed to be an EE but since he is cellophane it's hard to see. His pectorals have white on them, can you tell he is EE? Best seen in phtots 5 & 6. Anyway, his fins need to grow back and he needs fattening up but otherwise he is active and in good shape!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

He's a lovely fish. That was quick thinking and a smart trade!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! There's no way I could have cleaned that up. I could never be a nurse and admire those who can. But I guess it was worth it for a fish.

He's going to be handsome when he grows his fins back.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I would have serious reservations about cleaning up a stranger's vomit, but for a free fish? ...Maybe. 

He is seriously pretty. His pectoral fins are so cute.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Good on you for both of the good deeds.

It takes a special kind of person to be offered a free fish .. and then choose the skinny, beat up, fin missing one. 

He's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

+1

He'll fill out nicely, congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Chucky update :-D

You can see his "big ears" in the first photo. 
Does he look any fatter?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes he looks a little chubbier  A little goes a long way ^-^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's looking good!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

4th of JUly photos! He seems to be getting slight grey grizzle on the body and slight gray streaks on fins, can you see it? No flash used on first 2 pics.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

WOW! He's getting to be sooo handsome! I love his color ^.^ LOL I wanna take him home... fooie to no money! Hope this guy finds a great home!


----------

